# $1000 Cash Giveaway for April 2009 (Two Winners)



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It's only money and it's just like cash? :spend: :spend: :spend: 

We want _*YOU *_to have it! :kiss:

Congratulations to *brandonnash*... February's $500 winner! :clap:

Congratulations to *paints*... March's $500 winner! :clap:

Yes... we are stimulating the economy... :yes:

This month we will go back to the 25 posts with a 25 word minimum - no post padding! You must also have your equipment listed in the *Home Theater Equipment* forum, if not already listed.

*HOWEVER!!! THIS MONTH WE WILL GIVEAWAY $500 CASH TO TWO LUCKY WINNERS! DOUBLING YOUR CHANCES OF WINNING!* :dumbcrazy:

*Qualifiers:*
*
Twenty-five (25) threads or posts during the month of April 2009 (25 word minimum - no post padding).
Equipment must be listed in the Home Theater Equipment forum.
Entry must be posted by April 30, 2009 12 Midnight CST.
*
Let us know you want to be entered into the giveaway by posting in the *$1000 Giveaway Qualification Thread for April 2009*. DO NOT post in that thread until after you have qualified, otherwise your post will be deleted.

Anyone who has won any giveaways within the last six months cannot enter. We want to be sure to spread the stimulus around a bit. :T

Easy winnings! :dontknow:

Good luck to everyone who enters. :bigsmile:


----------

